
The 727 that Vanished (2010) - jackgavigan
http://www.airspacemag.com/history-of-flight/the-727-that-vanished-2371187/
======
zaius
For anyone else struggling to read this article on mobile, here's the
Wikipedia page -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N844AA](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N844AA)

------
computator
> _It is the largest aircraft ever to have disappeared without a trace._

The article is dated September 2010. Flight MH370, a Boeing 777-200ER, that
went missing in March 2014 is quite a bit larger in every dimension than
N844AA, a Boeing 727-223.

Length and wingspan:

N844AA: 153x108ft or 47x33m [1]

MH370: 209x212ft or 64x65m [2]

[1]
[http://www.museumofflight.org/aircraft/boeing-727-223](http://www.museumofflight.org/aircraft/boeing-727-223)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_777#Specifications](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boeing_777#Specifications)

~~~
sokoloff
Parts of MH370 have since been found.

[http://www.newsweek.com/pieces-mh370-found-reunion-
island-36...](http://www.newsweek.com/pieces-mh370-found-reunion-
island-360084)

~~~
computator
MH370 did hold the record for "the largest aircraft ever to have disappeared
without a trace" for over a year.

But since a _trace_ of MH370 has indeed been found, I guess we should say that
the title for "the largest aircraft ever to have disappeared without a trace"
has reverted back to N844AA.

